# Wer kennt sich mit Siemens Micromaster Junior FUs aus?



## Ruebe (9 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hab ´n Siemens Micromaster Junior FU mit 0,37kw / 230V-1Ph. Eingangsspannung.
Also Typ MMJ37
http://automation-drives.ru/sd/download/archive/1_2/jun_opi_de.pdf

Ist  nicht mein erster FU, aber der erste Siemens.

Ich bekomme das Mistviech einfach nicht zum laufen, weiß aber nicht ob er evtl. im Nirwana ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eigentlich klappt die komplette Parametrierung, alles sieht soweit OK  aus, aber weder mit der ON-Taste, noch über den digitalen Eingang  passiert irgendetwas am Ausgang.
Start über analoge Belegung mit 10kO-Poti geht auch nicht.
Ich habe eigentlich alle Möglichkeiten durch.

Bei Entfernung der Abdeckkappe ist eine 2-polige Pfostenleiste zu sehen,  finde aber nirgendwo einen Hinweis ob die ggf. belegt sein muß, bzw.  wozu die da ist.

Auch bei P00 (der Anzeige beim Start) erscheinen nur horizontale Striche auf dem Display.
Keine Fehler- oder Warnmeldung - genau das macht mich stutzig, denn  andere FUs zeigen da Meldungen wenn z. B. die Endstufen defekt sind.

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?

Viele Grüße

Rübe


----------



## Sockenralf (9 November 2010)

Hallo,

*GRÜBEL*

Wir haben (ich meine) 1995 eine Maschine mit 7 dieser Umrichter bekommen und bis (irgendwas um) 2002 eigentlich alle Junior aufgrund Defekt getauscht.
Sind die nicht schon seit Ewigkeiten abgekündigt?
Was ich sagen will: kann durchaus sein, daß das Teil hinüber ist (würde mich fast wundern, wenn er noch i. O. wäre)

Ich würde da keine große Energie reinhängen --> ein 0,37kW 1Ph.-Gerät ist ja nicht was sooo seltenes und auch nicht sooooo teuer


MfG


----------



## Ruebe (9 November 2010)

Hallo,

ja, ist ´ne olle Mühle.

Wahrscheinlich ist der auch abgeritten, wäre trotzdem klasse, wenn er laufen würde.

Gruß

Rübe


----------



## Thomas_X (12 November 2010)

Hi,

ich würde den Umrichter erstmal auf Werkseinstellung (P944=1) zurücksetzen,.
Danach speichern P971=1 und den Umrichter aus und wieder einschalten.

P005= 50 (50Hz einstellen)
P006= 0
P007= 1
P009= 3
P011= 1
P012= 0
P013 = 50
P081= Motornenfrequenz (normal 50hz)
P082= Nenndrehzahl laut Typenschild des Motors
P083= Nennstrom des Motors
P084= Motorspannung 
P085= Motorleistung
P971= 1 (Daten speichern)

Beim Anschluß des Umrichters muss die Eingangsspannung beachtet werden (siehe Typenschild 230V Einphasig ) Bei Falschanschluß defekt!!
Die Anschlußleitungen und die Motorleitungen dürfen nicht vertauscht werden sonst Umrichter defekt... hab ich schon einpaarmal mitgemacht!!! Gibt einen Knall und ne Rauchwolke.......

Der Motor muss so angeschlossen werden, das die Leistung bei 230V erreicht wird siehe Typenschild (meistens im Dreieck)

Zum Starten muss die Taste "Ein" gedrückt werden, mit Jog kann die Richtung umgekehrt werden, mit den Pfeiltasten schneller bzw langsamer geregelt werden

Sollte der Motor nicht laufen, teste deinen motor mal an der normalen Netzspannung (Achtung, dabei must Du vorher Deinen Motor umklemmen so das er mit 400V Betrieben wird meistens im Stern anschließen)



Viel Glück


----------



## Ruebe (12 November 2010)

Hallo Thomas,

danke für den Tip....auch diesen Weg hab ich schon hinter mir....keine Regung.

Ich hab ihn aber auch schon als defekt deklariert.

Gruß

Rübe


----------

